# CMD-Befehle in Visual Basic?



## shareware (6. Januar 2004)

Hallo Leute,

weiss jemand, ob man Windows/DOS-Befehle vom cmd-Fenster auch aus Visual Basic heraus aufrufen kann. Beispiel wäre ftp, telnet, etc...

Gruß Alexander


----------



## Zorck (6. Januar 2004)

Mit Hilfe des Shell-Befehls ist es möglich externe Anwendungen aufzurufen.
Das müsste auch mit den CMD-Befehlen funktionieren (sind ja auch "nur" Anwendungen).


----------



## Daxi (6. Januar 2004)

Für FTP und Telnet würde ich persönlich eine Connection vom Programm aus aufbauen.
FTP dürfte bei größeren Datenmengen zwar die Applikation verlangsamen / sichtbar (nicht wirklich) abstürzen lassen...

Ansonsten hilft dir vielleicht das:
http://www.vbarchiv.net/archiv/tipp_details.php?pid=169
http://www.vbarchiv.net/archiv/tipp_details.php?pid=94

Viel Spaß!

*edit:*
Für FTP gibt es zusätzlich auch noch die möglichkeit einer Batch-Datei (*g*)...
Es handelt sich dabei um eine Datei mit allen Befehlen innerhalb des FTP und einen Befehl, der das Programm FTP mit dem Parameter aufrufte, dass eine Batch-Datei verwendet werden soll.


----------

